# Global Period - inguinal hernia



## knperry (Oct 3, 2012)

Does the global period after surgery run 10, 60, and 90 days?  How do you know what global period to use for each surgery?  For example for a inguinal hernia repair, what would be the global period?


----------



## mceisele (Oct 3, 2012)

I have not seen 60 day globals, only 10- and 90-day.  I find them on the Medicare Physicians Fee Schedule--Payment Policy Indicators. 
Inguinal hernia is 90-day.


----------



## knperry (Oct 4, 2012)

Thank You


----------

